# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Abitazione principale? Quando mai.......

## Contabile

Il contribuente che dimora abitualmente in una casa non ha diritto allagevolazione Ici (ora allesenzione) prevista per labitazione principale, se moglie e figli vivono in un altro appartamento.
Corte di Cassazione  sentenza n. 14389 del 15 giugno 2010

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ma mi facciano il favore.....  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Niccolò

Tutti i torti non ce l'hanno...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Patty76

Bhè era l'escamotage più in voga per usufruire della doppia detrazione, oggi esenzione....quindi.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Tutti i torti non ce l'hanno...

  Perchè ? In Cassazione non ammettono che un coniuge viva in un immobile diverso di quello dove vivono moglie e figli ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Niccolò

> Perchè ? In Cassazione non ammettono che un coniuge viva in un immobile diverso di quello dove vivono moglie e figli ?

  Come sottolinea Patty, credo sia più una scusa per evadere che una reale esigenza  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Come sottolinea Patty, credo sia più una scusa per evadere che una reale esigenza

  Bene, e allora che lo facciano dire alla norma !!!
La norma antielusiva non esiste, quindi ....  :Smile:

----------


## La matta

E quindi io che sono proprietaria di prima casa e risulto abitarvi con mia figlia, con mio marito (non separati) che possiede una sua prima casa e risulta abitarvi col padre... ho un problema?  :EEK!:

----------


## fabioalessandro

bhè mi pare strano che 2 coniugi vivano separati

----------


## La matta

Se se ne è occupata una Cassazione, probabilmente sarò in buona compagnia.  :Big Grin: 
A parte che potrei legittimamente obiettare che mio suocero è invalido al 100% e potrebbe anche avere bisogno di assistenza, ma si andrebbe troppo in là...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> bhè mi pare strano che 2 coniugi vivano separati

  
Ma al legislatore no, per fortuna.

----------


## fabioalessandro

non ci piove ma a me hanno sempre insegnato che chi si sposa vive sotto lo stesso tetto
se vivono in immobili separati addio figli  :Big Grin: 
...ovviamente scherzo

----------


## La matta

> non ci piove ma a me hanno sempre insegnato che chi si sposa vive sotto lo stesso tetto
> se vivono in immobili separati addio figli 
> ...ovviamente scherzo

  Noi la figlia ce l'abbiamo già  :Big Grin:

----------


## fabioalessandro

però in campania non sai quante famiglie sono divise
le mogli a napoli e i mariti a capri, ischia, sorrento ecc.
quante famiglie allo sfascio direi  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> però in campania non sai quante famiglie sono divise
> le mogli a napoli e i mariti a capri, ischia, sorrento ecc.
> quante famiglie allo sfascio direi

  Ovviamente io non mi riferivo ai coniugi che risultano residenti o dimoranti in COMUNI diversi, e non limitrofi. 
Io mi riferivo al caso di due coniugi che dimorano/risiedono nella stessa città, sebbene in vie differenti.

----------


## fabioalessandro

non per fare polemica
non faccio parte ne della famiglia di tremonti ne di fisco ops pardon visco  :Big Grin: 
ma qual'è il senso di vivere in 2 immobili diversi sia nella stessa città sia  in città diverse se non per esigenze lavorative?
ma lavorative tipo una a milano l'altro a roma
posso capire diverse centinaia di chilometri 
ma pochdecine di metri mi sembra una chiara scappatoia per avere tassi agevolati, imposte agevolate o esenti poi magari si scopre che una la danno pure in locazione in nero 
cosi siamo gabbati 2 volte e le ns aliquote vanno su  :EEK!:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> cosi siamo gabbati 2 volte e le ns aliquote vanno su

  Gabbati .... addirittura ....  :EEK!: 
Poveri Comuni, soggetti inermi alla mercè dei cittandini.  :Big Grin:  
Gli uffici Ici sono pieni di dipendenti tutti intimoriti di trovarsi davanti un cittadino arrabbiato per aver ricevuto una cartella per un'imposta regolarmente pagata .... quante volte ho visto questi impiegati chiedere umilmente scusa per l'errore commesso....
Vado ad asciugarmi le lacrime di commozione .....   :Big Grin:

----------


## dod

> non per fare polemica
> non faccio parte ne della famiglia di tremonti ne di fisco ops pardon visco 
> ma qual'è il senso di vivere in 2 immobili diversi sia nella stessa città sia  in città diverse se non per esigenze lavorative?
> ma lavorative tipo una a milano l'altro a roma
> posso capire diverse centinaia di chilometri 
> ma pochdecine di metri mi sembra una chiara scappatoia per avere tassi agevolati, imposte agevolate o esenti poi magari si scopre che una la danno pure in locazione in nero 
> cosi siamo gabbati 2 volte e le ns aliquote vanno su

  Concordo. Tuttavia se non esiste una norma che disciplina chiaramente l'abuso di diritto sarà sempre la giurisprudenza che avrà l'ultima parola in materia. Purtroppo. Saluti

----------


## fabioalessandro

> Gabbati

  la volevo fare drammatica  :Big Grin: 
però non trovo giusto che si debba pagare un'aliquota alta per compensare chi la paga bassa
.....non è vero sono di parte  :Wink:  ... sapete molte volte da che parte sto  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> però non trovo giusto che si debba pagare un'aliquota alta per compensare chi la paga bassa

  Io non trovo giusto che si debba pagare l'ici, pensa un po' !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## La matta

Io non trovo giusto che se una legge consente, ce ne sia un'altra, o peggio ancora, un documento di prassi, che nega. 
Il fatto che sia necessario per esempio ricorrere alle leggi contro l'elusione fiscale significa solo che le leggi a monte sono fatte male.   Se la legge mi consente, non vedo perchè non dovrei fare. Se invece non mi consente, mea culpa e pagherò. Sarò pragmatica... 
Dover addirittura ricorrere ad interpelli preventivi, previo giro del mondo della prassi sull'argomento, prima di mettere in essere un'operazione, mi sembra peggio della repubblica del platano, altro che delle banane.
L'incertezza interpretativa, se le cose fossero fatte bene, non dovrebbe nemmeno esistere. In altri paesi ce n'è sicuramente meno che da noi.
Qui ogni borghetto di 4 case aspira ad essere comune, e ogni vallate vuole far provincia... e ognuno vuole la sua legislazione ad hoc. 
Ce stanno a scassà...

----------


## Niccolò

Io quoto fabioalessandro.  
Per una volta trovo corretto che sia il contribuente a dover dimostrare la fondatezza di un comportamento discutibile.

----------


## La matta

> Io quoto fabioalessandro.  
> Per una volta trovo corretto che sia il contribuente a dover dimostrare la fondatezza di un comportamento discutibile.

  Ma poi è ammessa la prova della fondatezza, oppure il discorso opera a livello di presunzione assoluta?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ma poi è ammessa la prova della fondatezza, oppure il discorso opera a livello di presunzione assoluta?

  La seconda che hai detto.

----------


## pipelly

Io concordo con Danilo, anzi mi spingo anche più in avanti.
Non trovo giusto non solo che si debba pagare l'ICI ma addirittura non trovo giusto nemmeno che si debba pagare Irpef su reddito da fabbricati nel caso in cui ovviamente non siano dati in affitto.
La regola dovrebbe essere quella di tassare la ricchezza che si produce, quindi se io per comprare una villa al mare a 3 piani lavoro per 20 anni tutti i giorni 16 ore ed accumulo 1 milone di euro con il quale compro la villa e sul quale ho pagato annualmente le tasse in dichiarazione, perchè poi ogni anno devo pagare sulla villa acquistata onestamente e con sacrificio in base alla rendita catastale se la stessa pur essendo 2° casa non è affittata e non mi produce nessun reddito reale?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Io concordo con Danilo, anzi mi spingo anche più in avanti.
> Non trovo giusto non solo che si debba pagare l'ICI ma addirittura non trovo giusto nemmeno che si debba pagare Irpef su reddito da fabbricati nel caso in cui ovviamente non siano dati in affitto.
> La regola dovrebbe essere quella di tassare la ricchezza che si produce, quindi se io per comprare una villa al mare a 3 piani lavoro per 20 anni tutti i giorni 16 ore ed accumulo 1 milone di euro con il quale compro la villa e sul quale ho pagato annualmente le tasse in dichiarazione, perchè poi ogni anno devo pagare sulla villa acquistata onestamente e con sacrificio in base alla rendita catastale se la stessa pur essendo 2° casa non è affittata e non mi produce nessun reddito reale?

  Di cosa ci meravigliamo, Pipelly ?
Non è mica il primo caso di *doppia tassazione* !

----------


## La matta

Dobbiamo pagare perchè la casa, al contrario di altra ricchezza, è difficile da far sparire...  :Mad:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Dobbiamo pagare perchè la casa, al contrario di altra ricchezza, è difficile da far sparire...

  Non dobbiamo pagare perchè abbiamo già pagato. E' una doppia tassazione, non è che c'è tanto da discutere !

----------


## La matta

> Non dobbiamo pagare perchè abbiamo già pagato. E' una doppia tassazione, non è che c'è tanto da discutere !

  Non voleva essere una giustificazione del prelievo... era un grido di dolore e di rabbia  :Frown:

----------


## Patty76

> Non dobbiamo pagare perchè abbiamo già pagato. E' una doppia tassazione, non è che c'è tanto da discutere !

  Doppia? Quando mai!!!! Io direi più infinita....visto che ogni anno dobbiamo pagare sulla stessa rendita catastale!  :Mad:

----------


## fabioalessandro

ci lamentiamo ed intanto preparano l'IMU
altri imposte sugli immobili
è pur vero che gli immobili sono certi gli altri redditi no
copiano la francia che tassa molte le case

----------

